# Classified Ads, funny...



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## Butterfly (Jul 11, 2007)

LOL some of those are great, others are just gross! :lol:


----------



## colddigger (Jul 11, 2007)

the dog ones made me laugh :lol: 

the time thing i want

all the others i'll buy, especially the tomb stone

the pair up ads are funnyish

all and all GOOD JOB


----------



## Asa (Jul 11, 2007)

Ha ha! Hilarious :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 11, 2007)

:lol: send to Jay leno for his Headline piece...ha ha ha just to shut her up, but it didn't...ha ha ha


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 11, 2007)

Those realy? Some people a drunk lol


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 12, 2007)

People are weird these days! I guess we're lucky that they're paying to entertain us.


----------



## Ian (Jul 12, 2007)

Haha, those are great Jonald.

It's a bit like the ebay ads, fantastic site with them on here:

http://www.dealcafe.com/funnies/searchgame.html


----------



## Sparky (Jul 12, 2007)

:lol: 

:lol: 

:lol: 

:lol: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

:lol: 

:lol: 

:lol: 

:lol: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jul 12, 2007)

more craziness...

When not to hyphenate your name:


----------



## Asa (Jul 12, 2007)

Ha ha! Where do you get this? :lol:


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 12, 2007)

Lol the top one is pretty funny.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jul 13, 2007)

excellent!


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jul 13, 2007)

> Ha ha! Where do you get this? :lol:


just from random blogs. check out http://www.neatorama.com/ and http://www.videosift.com/ , they keep me entertained


----------



## Asa (Jul 18, 2007)

Ohh, I've got one! www.bigheads.com

Genius isn't it? Football foozball pinball...uh, boxball...smackball...


----------



## Deutschherper (Jul 30, 2007)

These are FUNNY :lol: :lol: :lol: !

There is a book called Anguished English, by Richard Lederer which has a lot of funny mistakes in ads, reports, etc.


----------

